# 2011 I.B.O. National Triple Crown



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Awesome job Dave... Congratulations!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice shooting Dave.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Well done. Lets hope you can continue your luck at the worlds


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well you said you wanted that belt buckle bad, congratulations on your win.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Dave:

Now you have a pretty Gold buckle to go along with last year's silver. Heck of a great accomplishment especially knowing the talented competition that shows up at those IBO shoots. Nice job. It would be really great to bring home that World Title as well this year. What the heck hey,!! while your on a roll, just do it!!!

See ya later,

Todd.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great Shooting Dave.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice job Mr. McQuaker!!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Nicely done Dave.... sweet shooting.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Great shooting Dave


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks guys. It means a lot knowing you guys are backing us up.

I went into the final event 2 points back in the first peer group. I shot 4 up for the weekend and ended up shooting a 1206 for the 3 events giving me First by around 6 points.
I also ended up 2nd for the tournament so I was very happy with my weekend. I felt it was about the toughest course I have shot in as many years as I can remember outside of the Worlds.

cheers,
Dave


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

great shooting dave.to shoot like that in those conditions takes mental and physical toughness.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats Dave! Guess the fishing helped relax you after all! Nice shooting

Shawn


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Congratulations Dave! That is an awesome accomplishment that we as Canadians can all be proud of!


----------

